# 2005 Roubaix Geometry?



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

Anybody have a link or scan with the geometry for the 2005 Roubaix Elite?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

babylou said:


> Anybody have a link or scan with the geometry for the 2005 Roubaix Elite?


FYI.. geo and specs of previous models/ years can be found under the archive section on spec's website. Here's a link to the model you mentioned:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2005&spid=21474
Click on the Geometry tab.


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow that was a quick response. Thanks pj! I do feel a bit embarrased I couldn't find the archive on the Specialized site.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

babylou said:


> Wow that was a quick response. Thanks pj! I do feel a bit embarrased I couldn't find the archive on the Specialized site.


No problem. We all need some help every now and again. :thumbsup:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

*got one!*

I bought a new old stock 2005 roubaix elite double 3 months ago.....

Love it....9 speed ultegra rear and shifters, 105 front and cassette, 105 brakes.....all rock solid.

I'll be upgrading the alex wheelset soon - likely easton ea70's.

The stock spec pro tires are great too....

My LBS has one more 56 left in a box, but it is a triple......

If you can find one I give it 5 starz:thumbsup:


----------

